# The Score Will Be Settled: The Best Ass in WWE History Tournament (Preliminaries)



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Kelly Kelly
Trish Stratus*


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*stacy keibler
trish stratus*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Stacy Keibler and Trish Stratus*




















'NUFF SAID


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Trish and Stacy* :ass

Trish has to be included and i always liked Stacy. Dem legs.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*STACY.*

I'll reserve my second vote after I finish... Researching the topic...

EDIT: Can people please bold their votes so it makes it easier for us to count? It won't be counted if it's not bolded from now on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Natalya 
Kaitlyn*

















going with underdogs


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ugh 2? *Trish* and *Stacy*. Pics will follow later on.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Melina
*









*Kaitlyn*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Like Evo said:



> EDIT: Can people please bold their votes so it makes it easier for us to count? It won't be counted if it's not bolded from now on.


So edit your posts or it's a no go.

And follow the rules, some of y'all. Say why you chose them for god sakes.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Layla*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*TRISH*































JUST LOOK AT IT FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## Fearthespike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Mickie James*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks for editing my post forgot to bold it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Chyna*









*Kaitlyn*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Layla
Kaitlyn*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Soup, you already voted didn't you?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Like Evo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... They're hot and I'd tap it? Are you kidding me? lol.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Stacy*, bar none. Also, DEM LEGS are an added plus.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *Chyna*


This about sums it up.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Mickie James
Layla*


----------



## Sydney Wolfe (Apr 9, 2012)

Trish Stratus.


----------



## Sydney Wolfe (Apr 9, 2012)

And for the record, I've seen shovels with bigger asses than China's


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/6d32701110305
http://www.imagebam.com/image/87e30c1110311
http://www.imagebam.com/image/8615c51110715

also, some ass here:


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Naomi has a nice one.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bold you answers, please.

And picture proof is always encouraged and welcomed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Torrie Wilson
Kristal Marshall*

Not 100% sure if Kristal counts since idk if she had 10 matches. If not, I'll go with *Layla*.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Stacy Keibler
*








and *Layla*


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Mickie James
Brooke Adams(Tessmacher)*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Torrie Wilson:*



















*Stacy Keibler:*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Layla* - the first woman I tought about, when I saw this thread.
*Trish Stratus* - the best in history.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Mickie James*
*Natalya*


----------



## cuauhtemoc85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Stacy Keibler
Layla
Trish Stratus


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

cuauhtemoc85 said:


> Stacy Keibler
> Layla
> Trish Stratus


But If you had to choose only 2, which would be the 2? And make sure to bold your picks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> Bold you answers, please.
> 
> And picture proof is always encouraged and welcomed.


where is that sig from lmao. now thats ass :ass


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Trish Stratus:* Her succulent buttox reminds me of the well-oiled bread rolls from Golden Corral. 










*Melina:* Her corn-filled bubble-butt needs to be spanked for many hours.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Trish "The Dish" Stratus *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Trish fixing to be a top contender.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, it's just some random chick booty popping on my thread. Nobody significant.

:ass


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Kaitlyn









Trish


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

glad im not the only one voting Kaitlyn. i got laughed at when i said she could be up there:jordan2


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

*Stacy Keibler
Trish Stratus*

Stacy was my obvious first. I had to think about my other choice for a couple seconds


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mickie James*









*Layla El*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Mickie James*









*trish stratus*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Everybody join the Layla revolution!!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mickie James* and *Trish Stratus* for sure.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Mickie James* is the undisputed Queen of Ass.

I'd say Trish Status is close behind (do ho ho), but for my second pick it has to be *Natalyia*. Dat ass needs more love, after all.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Layla*
*Melina*


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Maryse
Stacy*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Stacy Keibler* I really don't think anyone has to say.










*Maria* Stunning... and really, hard to find good stills but from watching RoH lately, DAMN...


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kaitlyn* or *Mickie James*


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Stephanie McMahon*









*Joy Giovanni*


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Stacy Keibler *goes without saying, because she had a statue made of her ass, for gods sake. Those buttcheeks were here ENTIRE gimmick.

*Layla* because a) she is British and b) I dont think Sunny ever actually wrestled so she doesnt count (bah)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think she wrestled at all, but the first winner of the diva search. Jaime Koeppe DAMN.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Hands down, Stacy Kiebler.

But tbh, most of them have great asses, after all, they all workout.


----------



## phoenixpanesar (Mar 5, 2010)

If it was 3, then Stacy, Torrie and Trish
*Trish and Torrie* ... JUST!


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Eve's ass* has been great lately. Jesus.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Natalya








Kaitlyn*


----------



## CapeTownWerewolf (May 19, 2012)

*Kaitlyn
Maria*


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Trish Stratus
Stacy Keibler*

Like anyone else would get 8 nominations lol.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

* Nikki Bella *

* Santina Marella *


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

*TRISH STRATUS*
*MICKIE JAMES*


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

trish stratus
eve torres


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Mickie James*
*Stacy Keibler*


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Mickie James
Kaitlyn*

The pics in here put them both just above Trish so thanks!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Layla*




























*
Trish Stratus*


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Trish
Brooke Adams*


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Carcass said:


> *Chyna*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chyna pic was scary


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> *Mickie James*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like Trish a lot nowadays but that pic made me change my mind


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

MELINA.









STACY.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Brooke Adams (was in ECW; now Brooke Tessmacher in TNA)


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Layla * just cause she can dance and *Stacy* dem legs.


----------



## rb90 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Kaityn *and *Tessmacher*


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

i'd say Tessmacher


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots comes to mind...the likes of GM-era Stephanie Mcmahon, Mickie James and Brooke Tessmacher wouldn't be bad picks. Kaitlyn and Natalya are honorable mentions, and Layla competes at a high level, but those are not who I'm picking. For the first and second pick, Boss P is drafting...

*Naomi*

and...
*
Early 2000's Trish Stratus*

I know Naomi doesn't have a shot with the popular vote and wont get anywhere in this tourney, but I'll be damned if she don't deserve it.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Stacey* - cause her ass is like heaven and her legs are like the stairway to it.

*A.J* - her ass is phenomenal 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Layla*










*Stacy*








]


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

*1. Stacy Kiebler
2. Irrelevant*


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

*Kaitlyn*
and
*Layla*


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Stacy* & *Torrie*


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*KELLY KELLY
SHELLY MARTINEZ (ARIEL)*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Stacy 
Layla


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Trish Stratus
Brooke


----------



## Eric J B (Sep 11, 2011)

Sensational Sherrie passed away ? Did not know 

So - Ms Keibler and ... um ... well, no-one else.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Layla
Kaitlyn*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn, when Stacy was around I bet no one ever got sick of seeing her.

Her gimmick was coming out half naked everyweek and shaking her ass. I miss those days.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Mickie James
Layla


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Melina*
*Layla*


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Melina* - the fact that she is not that attractive and absolute filth makes her even hotter... especially with her flexibility!

*Michelle McCool* - my favourite diva with the perfect body.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Stacey Kiebler* and *Natalya*. Two different types of ass but both amazing.


----------



## $BAGZ (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tessmacher*- shes just smoking hot!
*
Kaitlyn*- I can use that ass as a pilllow


----------



## What DaHayell (Jan 3, 2012)

*Maryse*
*Torrie Wilson*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> http://www.imagebam.com/image/6d32701110305
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/87e30c1110311
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/8615c51110715
> 
> also, some ass here:


Just wanted to add that if it's true that Rock hit that back then, he's my hero for life.


----------



## bunky01 (May 21, 2012)

Stacy Keibler most definitely. She is the originator.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It's true, Headliner. It's damn true.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Torrie & Layla*, simply because they got dat ass.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stacy and Trish are already extremely popular, so I vote for a couple others instead:

*Natalya
Mickie James*

Love dat thickness!


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Layl*a and *Kaitlyn* .


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Torrie Wilson
Stacy Keibler*


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Kaitlyn*
*Maria Kanellis*

She has the best ass, IMO; Maria I mean, "underrated" in that aspect.


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

Trish and Torrie . :cool2


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Stacey Keibler*

*Kaitlyn*


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Trish Stratus and Layla*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Trish Stratus and Mickie James


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

How the hell did this survive 11 pages? I saw the same type of ''greatest ass'' thread posted by a lower tier guy get deleted last week LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Trish Stratus:*









*Layla:*


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Layla El*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> How the hell did this survive 11 pages? I saw the same type of ''greatest ass'' thread posted by a lower tier guy get deleted last week LOL




Yeah. Mods and admins overuse their power.

For example, I made an Attitude Era thread in classic wrestling section and it was deleted. He said something like 'Mods decide if we need this thread'. So if mod makes Attitude Era thread it's OK?

Well, I won't go on, as this is becomming a rant.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's my vote...
:yum: :yum: :ass
















*Stacy Keibler*

















*Torrie Wilson*


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Brook Adams* not sure if she had ten matches
*Trish Stratus*
*Mickey James* if Brooke doesn't count


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Brooke Adams*. I'm not sure if she had 10 matches though. She was mostly used in that Extreme Expose faction and then got released. 


















































































WATCH HER SHAKE ALL THAT BOOTY MEAT 


















In case, Brooke Adams isn't an eligible pick, I'll go with these two. 

*Trish*. 








*Layla*.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> *Stacey* - cause her ass is like heaven and her legs are like the stairway to it.
> 
> *A.J* - her ass is phenomenal
> 
> ...


no, it isn't. in fact, Aj is super overrated. i don't know why everyone here has such a hard-on for her. her face resembles a mule, she has no ass or tits, and she's the size of a garden gnome.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> *Trish Stratus:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's ridiculous how fucking fine layla is.


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

*Brooke Adams*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd like to put my vote for Dolph Ziggler here


----------



## Gringo-Killer (Mar 25, 2009)

*TRISH STRATUS
MELINA*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome Kong and Torrie Wilson


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Layla*









*Melina*


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Stacy Keibler...









...and Brooke Adams (if she counts).









If she doesn't count...








...my second choice is Trish Stratus.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Trish* and *Layla*


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sensational Queen Sherri needs a vote. I'm requesting that she go in.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Trish & EVE!!


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

Jus10 said:


> Sensational Queen Sherri needs a vote. I'm requesting that she go in.


Amen, brother. She looked, well Sensational at WrestleMania 7. 
Maybe her best look ever. She wasn't your typical beauty, but 
there was something extremely sexy about Sherri.










And to be on topic:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Maryse
Mickie James*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

First of all, I want to thank you guys (and some gals lol) for your participation so far in this tournament. Very interesting decisions. Now, a couple of updates:

*The following have made it to the tournament by meeting the requirements:*

Stacy Kiebler
Trish Stratus
Kaitlyn
Layla El
Mickie James
Torrie Wilson

*So the following posts can no longer vote for those six. They are in.*

Also, I *did not count non-bolded answers*. If you want your vote to count, quote your original posts and bold it in.

Second of all, *Joy Giovanni, Jamie Koenppe (?), and Brooke Adams* are ineligible due to not meeting the requirements of matches in the WWE (in Brooke's case, she had matches AFTER leaving WWE which does not count as she is a Knockout now), therefore not counting as a "Diva".

Thrid, Sensational Sherri will *NOT* be included whatsoever since she has passed on. No exceptions......great ass, though.

Okay y'all, we have 10 more spots left open. Keep the votes coming!

Make Winning proud. :ass


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well since I can't vote for those six.

*Melina*









*Dawn Marie*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm well if Brooke is illegible I guess I'll change my Brooke vote to *Melina*.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Trish Stratus
Layla*

Because I think they have the best asses in WWE history. 

First come first serve, huh? Interesting rule. 

EDIT: Okay I can't vote those

I'll go with:

*Melina
Naomi *


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Camille, gotta change your vote. They already in, breh.

EDIT: No more votes for *Melina*. She's in.

Nine spots left.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Does this mean we can vote again now?

if so I vote...

*Melina* and *Naomi* (if Naomi doesn't qualify than *AJ*)


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Melina, winner winner chicken supreme.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kaitlyn
Maryse*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, any votes for Divas that are already in will not be counted.

If you have voted already, you can vote again but first time voters will be priority over you and as long as they are in the running.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ho ho inc said:


>



I agree *Maryse* should be in this thing.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Maryse*









*Vickie Guerrero*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I nominate *Dawn Marie* again and...

*Eve*


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

CMojicaAce said:


> *Maryse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww dude come on, you ruined my day :bron4


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Layla and Trish (if the vote is over.. oh well, at the end of the day its all about the ass).

I would do disgusting, vulgar, illegal things if I got a hold of one of them for the night..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Christy Hemme
Naomi

if one of those don't count then Dawn Marie


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Christy Hemme and Dawn Marie*


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

http://i55.tinypic.com/hu1yl4.jpg


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I guess if we can vote again I'll go with *Christy Hemme*.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Layla is already in Rockstar. You can pick someone other than her, though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

With one of my picks in, I'll vote again.

*Natalya* (already voted on my first time, so it remains for her on this one too)
*Stephanie McMahon*


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Kaitlyn
Trish*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kaitlyn and Trish already entered in. 

Choose again, if you want.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Stacy Kiebler. Next up after that is Layla.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Maryse
Maria Kanellis*

Maria deserves a few votes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Nattie*









*Christy Hemme*


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*IVORY*

















*TERRI RUNNELS*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't think she wrestled at all, but the first winner of the diva search. Jaime Koeppe DAMN.


DAMN SON :yum:

I don't know how I forgot, but Joy Giovanni, she had the ass, tits and the face.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Eve because I most def enjoy the booty poppin 
Melina because its just nice and juicy...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Divas who have made it so far:*

Trish Stratus
Stacy Keibler
Kaitlyn
Melina
Layla El
Mickie James
Torrie Wilson

Can't vote for them anymore so choose others. Otherwise, they'll be ignored.

*Nine* spots left. :ass


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i know Joy is from Boston i wonder if she lives here though. i need an autograph lol. When she was around always thought she was smoking hot.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Taking the current list into consideration, I would like to cast my vote on these divas as well. :yum: :yum: :ass

















*Ashley Massaro*

















*Sunny*

















*Sable*









*Molly Holly*


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Stacy Keibler









Kaitlyn


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

man i love Kaitlyn :ass


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Naomi* Because it's the biggest one I've seen so far.









*Dawn Marie* I always thought she had a great ass back then.


----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

*Maria*
*Maryse*


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Vickie Guererro*:troll







YOLO


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Maryse
AJ*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Maryse *is finally in. No more votes for her.

Eight more spots left. :ass


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

that first pick of Dawn Marie is wow :ass:ass


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*LAYLA*
*KAITLYN*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Dawn Marie
Christy Hemme*


----------



## rb90 (Dec 28, 2010)

Since I can't vote for Brooke Adams I'll have to go with *Natalya*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Natayla* is in so no more votes for her.

*SEVEN* spots left. :ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


> *Christy Hemme*


Mmmmmhmmm, *Christy* and *Naomi* should be up in this


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Since my top picks already made it ( *Kaitlyn, Trish, and Mickie*) 
I want to add *Victoria* - Juicy thickness...cant have an ass contest without her!
Ill give my 2nd vote to *Terri Runnels* - Nice all around gal with above average ass.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Christy Hemme*









*Candice Michelle*


----------



## jomo17 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Kaitlyn
Natalya*

Not much to say, they are both as hot as frickin' hell.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Nattie* and *Terri Runnels*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Seven spots left?
That's retarded.

Most if not all of the divas/knockouts in WWE/TNA that are eligible will get in...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Christy Hemme*
*Steph McMahon*


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Trish's ass was huge. Whenever I see a pic of her in a bikini, I for a minute, think that she's wearing tan balloons on top of her ass.










It's probably plastic, but who cares? I still love it. (Y)


----------



## TheBrain (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm late to the party so my top 2 are already in (Stacey and Torrie). So I'm gonna go with *Eve* and and *Stephanie McMahon*

We need a *Best Rack in WWE History Tournament* going on here too.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

iHoneyBea said:


> *Dawn Marie* I always thought she had a great ass back then.


Wow... can't believe I forgot about *Dawn Marie*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Edge* and *Randy Orton*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheBrain said:


> I'm late to the party so my top 2 are already in (Stacey and Torrie). So I'm gonna go with *Eve* and and *Stephanie McMahon*
> 
> We need a *Best Rack in WWE History Tournament* going on here too.


Wait until this ones done first. Such things need all our attention


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> *Edge* and *Randy Orton*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HHH you dirty fuck. :rocky


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I love days like today.

Sun is out and the girls with great asses are out with tight shorts. Yeppie.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

*Naomi
Victoria*


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> *Edge* and *Randy Orton*


Please, if we were talking guys Cena or Dolph would clearly win.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ivory? hehe


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Sensational Queen Sherri.* In Bold.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Natalya and Stacy


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> I'm late to the party so my top 2 are already in (Stacey and Torrie). So I'm gonna go with *Eve* and and *Stephanie McMahon*
> 
> We need a *Best Rack in WWE History Tournament* going on here too.


Id bet money *Trish* would be the winner of that tournament as i'm pretty positive she'll take this competition if not come 2nd behind *Stacy*.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

My second vote is *Candice Michelle*


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Maryse* Is the hottest girl ever in the WWE. She gives me chills.








*Terri* Always was hot as well. I can't find any good quality ass pics though. But definitely nice back in the day.







By the way why the hell are the Brunettes so lacking?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Dawn Marie
Stephanie*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

brandiexoxo said:


> My second vote is *Candice Michelle*


Yes. Candice needs more votes


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Stephanie
Tori*


----------



## smurfed (Apr 8, 2009)

*Eve*
*Ivory*


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

*Stacy Keibler*
*Kelly Kelly*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Brooke Adams* 
Totally forgot she was in ECW at one time... Her ass (and body) is perfect.


----------



## playerplex (Feb 4, 2004)

Candice, Maria, Dawn Marie.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Eve
Maria Kanellis*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mickie James

Michelle McCool (in her debut year)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Layla and Trish.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NAOMI.

/endthread


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Naomi* and *Eve*.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Naomi* is finally in. No more votes.

Six left. :ass


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

The distinct lack of *Torrie Wilson *in this thread is disturbing!


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Stacy Keibler*



















She goes unchallenged.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Christian Miztake said:


> The distinct lack of *Torrie Wilson *in this thread is disturbing!


Well, she already qualified in the tournament so wouldn't say a whole lot of lack lol


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

We can all post as many pics as we want, but in the end its painfully obvious ......

GEORGE CLOONEY WINS!

..... And not for his own ass. but for the ass he owns!


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

*Rosa Mendes*









*Stephanie McMahon*


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

EnemyOfMankind said:


>


I do like Kaitlyn and Natalya, but this pic seals the deal. The legs and ass of Stacy are unmatched.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Melina is definitely up there, Kaitlyn as well.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

I wont invalidate my earlier vote by bolding any other names (although I'm pretty sure both gals sail into the final 16) but I will say that its a travesty that Sunny isnt eligible under this rule set.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Who started this thread this is bs there are way to many perfect asses to choose from. The Winning One™ for making a man choose just one you are indeed the worst kind of person. But for me Mickie wins not by much but she wins.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

...you have two choices maximum...


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Trish, Melina/ Eve.....ughhhh tuff

Ok..Trish and Eve


----------



## harryj615 (Mar 3, 2012)

can i get an update on who IS qualified so far?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Update on those who qualified:*

Trish Stratus
Stacy Kiebler
Natayla
Kaitlyn
Melina
Layla El
Mickie James
Torrie Wilson
Maryse
Naomi

*SIX* spots left.


----------



## harryj615 (Mar 3, 2012)

*LITA*

im shocked at this because her ass is amazing and she is very "smart", need proof go to the link, this is all you need. 

http://www.layoutjelly.com/image_3/hot_thong/


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*LITA *










*Sable
*


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

*Dawn Marie
Tessmacher*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Dawn Marie* is now officially in.

FIVE. SPOTS. LEFT.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Candice Michelle*









*Rosa Mendes*


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Trish straus and stacy kiebler*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Trish Stratus* and *Stacy Keibler*.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

stratus and keibler are already in you fools.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Brooke Adams/Tessmacher.*

Winning, it might be an idea to update the OP to include those who have already qualified.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

brooke adams cant go in with the rules, so dont say her


----------



## bohagan81 (Jan 23, 2012)

Eve


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion, Heel. But yeah, Brooke is not eligible.

*Currently qualified in the tournament (DO NOT VOTE FOR THEM ANYMORE):*
*Trish Stratus
Stacy Kielber
Natalya Neidhart
Kaitlyn
Melina Perez
Layla El
Mickie James
Maryse Oullet
Torrie Wilson
Naomi
Dawn Marie
Eve Torres*

*FOUR* spots remain open. :ass


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Maria Kanellis and Brooke Adams.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Rosa Mendez!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Ashley Massaro










Candice Michelle










Maria Kanellis










Beth Phoenix










Lita:










Michelle McCool










Gail Kim










Rosa Mendez










edit: ugh, Is it just me or do Rosa Mendez look a little like Tori spelling there -shivers-.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmm.. With those 4 spots open I'd go with:

*CANDICE MICHELLE*

*MARIA*

*BROOKE ADAMS*

and.... *ASHLEY*


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

rosa...


----------



## Wedge10 (Feb 26, 2012)

With what's left I'll go for

*Christy Hemme*





























and 

*Stephanie McMahon*


----------



## EJQL8 (Oct 10, 2011)

*ivory*


----------



## freddyvoorhees (Apr 1, 2012)

Maria.


----------



## THunter (Apr 2, 2011)

It's not even a contest for me. Mickie James wins hands down. Me personally, I like a nice round ass, as opposed to a scrawny pancake ass like a lot of the pictures that have been posted up in here.


----------



## PatDaddy (Dec 29, 2011)

*Shelley Martinez*


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

How much choices do we actually have left?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

From what's left... *Stephanie McMahon* and *Michelle McCool*.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

it was sable for awhile but stacy kiebler takes it. no ass since has been that hot. trish and lita come close but stacy has that back that beats them all. don't believe me, ask george clooney.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Clooney is a lucky man.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Mickie**Trish*

Cat start one for the ladies.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Sherri Martel* Hands down






couldnt find a pic for this, but 2:10 into the vid and beyond...witness the greatest ass to grace the WWF(E)


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

For whats left:
McCool
Maria Kanellis
Rosa Mendes


----------



## JuanFran666 (Oct 11, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bella Twins :ass


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

JuanFran666 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Bella Twins :ass


I second that! *BELLA's 1 and 2. *


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

the bellas?? pfft, overrated. . .
Candice Michelle
















Maria Kanellis


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Stephanie McMahon*
*Maxine*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Stephanie McMahon, Christy Hemme, and Maria Kanellis* are all in so no more votes for them.

ONE SPOT LEFT. Who will take that 16th spot? :ass

Currently qualified in the tournament _*(DO NOT VOTE FOR THEM ANYMORE)*_:
*Trish Stratus
Stacy Kielber
Natalya
Kaitlyn
Melina
Layla El
Mickie James
Maryse
Torrie Wilson
Naomi
Dawn Marie
Eve Torres
Stephanie McMahon
Christy Hemme
Maria Kanellis
*


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Khandon said:


> Candice Michelle


*This.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Candice Michelle* for the last spot


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HOW CAN BROOKE ADAMS NOT BE ON THAT LIST!!?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heel said:


> HOW CAN BROOKE ADAMS NOT BE ON THAT LIST!!?


Look at the rules, you'll know why


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

EJQL8 said:


> *ivory*


The hell?

Looks like mans ass.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm thinking Nikki Bella, although I think Brie is more pretty overall. Maybe it's because Nikki is just a tad taller, but her ass looks better.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Thread over.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Thread over.


imagetwist error does indeed have a hot ass...


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

JuanFran666 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Bella Twins :ass


My penis just cut out through my pants


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*NIKKI AND BRIE BELLA*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, *Candice Michelle* is the final Diva to get into the Tournament.\

I want to thank everybody who participated and voted on this important issue and matter towards everybody on here. A lot of surprising and potential competitors but our sixteen have been chosen. They are the following:

Currently qualified in the tournament _*(DO NOT VOTE FOR THEM ANYMORE)*_:
*Trish Stratus
Stacy Kielber
Natalya
Kaitlyn
Melina
Layla El
Mickie James
Maryse
Torrie Wilson
Naomi
Dawn Marie
Eve Torres
Stephanie McMahon
Christy Hemme
Maria Kanellis
Candice Michelle
*

The tournament structure will be up tomorrow and the matches will begin on Wednesday (two matches each week until we are down to eight Divas).

It's on! :ass


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Brooke Adams

2. Brooke Adams


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tomorrow?! But I want to vote now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Should be a good one.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Best thread ever!! Very beautiful women (hard to choose), but as far as ass? Naomi and Layla got back.


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

Its over but you didn't put this:

*Kristal*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So are we continuing this?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So, more ass voting, yes?


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

hopefully goddammit. . . Candice is still on my radar as one of teh finalists.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

For those asking, yes the first match will be posted tomorrow. It was suppose to be today but a couple of things were delayed. Headliner and I made up the matches.

I want to warn all of you right now, some hearts and posts will be broken in this first round. You might be even stuck for a while. Just saying. Be ready. Shit is about to get real.

:ass


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking forward to that. :yum: :ass


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Did Jillian hall qualify?


----------

